
Ask HN: What was your acquisition/acquihire/golden handcuffs offer? - throwawaydslkfg
There&#x27;s been a lot of of great threads on salary&#x2F;compensation, but there&#x27;s very little info on startups that got acquired&#x2F;acquihired, especially CEOs, CTOs, and other key individuals.<p>A friend of a friend apparently got acquihired by Google and was getting $500k&#x2F;yr in stock on top of base, which must have been at least $200k if not $300k.<p>I&#x27;m sure the following info will be very helpful for many of us in the same position:<p>- Acquisition size ($)<p>- Equity % + payout<p>- State of startup (fundraising, failing or not, # of years, team size, etc.)<p>- Role in startup<p>- New role in acquiring company<p>- Did the acquiring company keep your product?<p>- Acquiring company (if you can say)<p>- Compensation package (base, signing bonus, annual bonus, stock, other special benefits, etc.)<p>- Handcuffs (vesting, clawback, performance-based earn out, etc.)<p>- Did you negotiate your golden handcuffs? If so, please explain.
======
Fej
This is going to be difficult to get answers to; if I remember correctly most
of these acquisitions come with a non-disclosure clause.

